# 13 String Guitar - Weiss Suite 34 - Full



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

Here is the complete suite, uninterrupted.

It was great to visit the audio and video files from last year and re-edit them with the tips and tricks I've learned along the way.

I've also included the time stamps of each movement in the description.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Very nice indeed, thanks! what other composers lute suites do you like? I've been listening to my Weiss cd's and one Bach cd as well, glad you reminded me


----------



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you! I also enjoy listening to Robert De Visee and Buxetude (my favorite transcription is BuxWV 236.)


----------

